# Honor Guard Rifles



## MKenny

Hi all,
I am looking for some feedback on the types of rifles used for Honor Guard. My department is looking into purchasing replica rifles that are non functioning and I would like to know if anyone uses them.


----------



## honor12900

M1s and M-16 platform rifles are pretty common.


----------



## Tuna

We have AR15's and M14's Both fully functional


----------



## Guest

For drill & ceremony, the best-balanced rifles are M1903 Springfields and M1 Garands. The DCM is currently releasing surplus M1's to the public, so I'm sure you can probably get a deal on them.

http://www.thecmp.org/Sales/m1garand.htm


----------



## Guest

A bacon covered rifle...best of both worlds!


----------



## Deuce

M14s..


----------



## Guest

Deuce said:


> M14s..


M14's are great for drill and ceremony, unless you have to fire a 21-gun salute. The M1903 Springfields and M1 Garands have an internal magazine, so multiple shots can be fired without the awkward movements of chambering a new round by hand (manually cycling an action for an internal magazine can be much more carefully orchestrated).


----------



## Hush

What if you leave the magazine in the m14?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> What if you leave the magazine in the m14?


The huge box magazine makes it nearly impossible to carry at right-shoulder and left-shoulder arms, which is why the Old Guard (Tomb of the Unknown Soldier) carries M1 Garands.


----------



## CJIS

Our dept has used a bunch of things in the past but now uses the AR platform.

I was looking at old dept photos one day and I saw the HG with what looked to be Mauser 98s I kid you not. 

I would say the following would be fine
1903 or 1903A3, M1917 Enfield, M1 Garand, AR\M14\M16 platform

Personally I like the nostalgia of the older Rifles


----------



## Deuce

Delta784 said:


> M14's are great for drill and ceremony, unless you have to fire a 21-gun salute. The M1903 Springfields and M1 Garands have an internal magazine, so multiple shots can be fired without the awkward movements of chambering a new round by hand (manually cycling an action for an internal magazine can be much more carefully orchestrated).


I've done the 21 gun salute in full dress uni, w/ the M14 more than a few times. Never had a problem. Even taught it to the non-veterans til they got it. Practice, practice, practice. Done properly, I like the extra movement of racking it back, clearing any rounds. Looks sharp. YMMV..


----------



## Guest

Deuce said:


> I've done the 21 gun salute in full dress uni, w/ the M14 more than a few times. Never had a problem. Even taught it to the non-veterans til they got it. Practice, practice, practice. Done properly, I like the extra movement of racking it back, clearing any rounds. Looks sharp. YMMV..


There's not a problem with doing a stationary (no marching beforehand) 21-gun salute, I do it with an M16 every year, it's marching at right-shoulder or left-shoulder arms with the magazine that's the problem. And doing the 21-gun salute without the magazine is awkward, having to manually insert a new round every time.

For a stationary 21-gun salute, whatever fires is fine. For actually marching and doing the manual of arms, something with a small internal magazine (M1903, M1) is the best.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

The shinier the better


----------

